# Where should your tip/broadhead at full draw?



## 2nd_Shot (Feb 24, 2010)

Guess it depends on the clearance you have from the riser when using broadheads. If you broadhead will contact the riser then you have to stay longer if not you have option base on preferences.

An arrow should be no less then 1.5" longer then the point at which it contacts the rest at full draw. If it is longer then that it is up to the archer and is just personal preference.

My preference is 1/2" shorter than my draw length. In my case I am at 28.5" DL and my arrows are cut to 28". The distance to the point of contact of my arrow rest is 3".

People cut arrow down to reduce weight of arrow so they are faster, easier to move in blinds or brush without hitting something at full draw and so on.


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

I have a 29" DL with 28" arrows. I got there because my first bow after getting back into archery was a 28"DL (Measured by BPS), since then all of my bows have been 29" DL's. I had a few doz. arrows cut to 28" so I kept them there. Some people say for safety, you should have your BH in front of the riser, from my set-up you can see I don't follow that rule. Good luck.


----------



## bigcarbone (May 10, 2010)

*what do you guys think??? goldtip tednugent series*

i just started to shoot gold tips ted nugent series with the zebra stripes i dont know if i really like the way they fly anybody shooting them how do you like them


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Mike, 
I would go with the broadhead infront of the riser - keeps your fingers out of trouble and since you shoot with a open hand " seen you do it " then you deffiently want your broadheads infront of the riser.
See you tomorrow.
-Matt


----------



## mikeeg16 (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks to all for the input.


----------

